# Is there a state North Korea could nuke and the US would be better off?



## RI 360 (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't actually think NK has the technology to reach us, but let's say if they did and could hit any US state of territory. Is there a scenario in which we would be quietly thanking them? I think we would be better off without California, I genuinely see west coast culture as toxic, it fosters avoidance and incompetence.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 12, 2017)

Hawaii. Absolutely Hawaii.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 12, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Hawaii. Absolutely Hawaii.


While I was there I simultaneously understood why it was so fucking retarded for them to be a state in the first place, and also why American imperialism was kind of rad because it is literally paradise on earth.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 12, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> While I was there I simultaneously understood why it was so fucking exceptional for them to be a state in the first place, and also why American imperialism was kind of rad because it is literally paradise on earth.



I would support its independence before its nuking, but if they had to nuke a state, Hawaii would be the first one I would part with it. I don't feel like it really contributes anything.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 12, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I would support it's independence before it's nuking, but if they had to nuke a state, Hawaii would be the first one I would part with it. I don't feel like it really contributes anything.


If they weren't getting fucked so hard by the Jones act they could be a thriving hub for trade with a significantly lower cost of living.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 12, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> If they weren't getting fucked so hard by the Jones act they could be a thriving hub for trade with a significantly lower cost of living.



Informative. But they could have been the Kingdom of Hawaii and that would have been excellent.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 12, 2017)

Why Hawaii? You can vacation there, it has volcanoes and other cool shit.
I would go with Mississippi. I'm not sure what they do. West coast states are fun for travel, as is Florida, and the other middle states all either have some fun quirks or some crop they grow or something.
I've been to most states, I'll just say if I had to rank states I want to travel to, Mississippi would easily be last. I don't think anything of value would be lost.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 13, 2017)

California


----------



## Beaniebon (Apr 13, 2017)

California or New York


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 13, 2017)

Alabama.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 13, 2017)

Either Oregon or Washington. California may also be equally guilty of West Coast hipster SJW liberalism, but at least they bring something to offer with all the food that's grown there. Most of America's fruits and vegetables are grown in California, as far as I can tell.

But if North Korea got rid of Seattle and Portland, I'd be a happy guy.


----------



## Piss Clam (Apr 13, 2017)

Puerto Rico...wait what? Over a hundred years and four votes and they can't shit or get off the pot.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 13, 2017)

I guess Connecticut. It would help stupid kids who can't pronounce or spell it, will get rid of and scare the shit out of elitist fucks and it would cut down on petrol usage and pollution as you'll no longer have people driving to Delaware to get tax free shit.

But only because cities like Portland and San Francisco aren't seemingly options.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 13, 2017)

North Korea couldn't deliver a pizza.


----------



## talk talk talk (Apr 13, 2017)

Georgia. It's the state that has everything that sucks about the US. Shitty SJWs in Atlanta. Shitty rednecks in the rest of the state. Plenty of religious nuts, plenty of over-educated morons. Under-educated morons, too.

Plus, nothing of value comes from that shithole.


----------



## _blank_ (Apr 13, 2017)

We're not nuking Hawaii. Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is from there, and so are Spam Musubis. 

Instead, I propose we nuke Florida after we get all the wildlife out of there and give the manatees marine-jetpacks or some shit. I'm pretty sure if we got rid of Florida, our unemployment and crime statistics will all fall dramatically. True, it will be sad we wouldn't have Florida Man anymore (unless he becomes Atomic Fire Florida Man which honestly could be a possibility, knowing Florida Man), but in case we do lose him, we'll always have Montana Maniac and San Francisco Shitbag.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 13, 2017)

It's not an official state in the US, but Puerto Rico comes to mind.


----------



## MMMMMM (Apr 13, 2017)

Arkanas, because anybody who reads that and says "Nah, I think I'll pronounce it Arrrrkensawwww!  d'HOY!" has it coming.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Apr 13, 2017)

Quit playing around guys. The answer is obviously Florida.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 13, 2017)

_blank_ said:


> We're not nuking Hawaii. Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is from there, and so are Spam Musubis.
> 
> Instead, I propose we nuke Florida after we get all the wildlife out of there and give the manatees marine-jetpacks or some shit. I'm pretty sure if we got rid of Florida, our unemployment and crime statistics will all fall dramatically. True, it will be sad we wouldn't have Florida Man anymore (unless he becomes Atomic Fire Florida Man which honestly could be a possibility, knowing Florida Man), but in case we do lose him, we'll always have Montana Maniac and San Francisco Shitbag.



p sure florida man is nuke proof or would adapt to all our horror.



MMMMMM said:


> Arkanas, because anybody who reads that and says "Nah, I think I'll pronounce it Arrrrkensawwww!  d'HOY!" has it coming.



I like to pronounce it ar-CANZ-AZZ.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 13, 2017)

Broseph Stalin said:


> California



NK should nuke a few miles offshore to drown the entire West Coast, from Portland down to San Fran.


----------



## Michael_Psellos (Apr 13, 2017)

Beaniebon said:


> California or New York


The country would be a husk without NYC. Definitely bomb florida. It's like a junkie sibling who you don't want to admit is a liability to family cohesion and is going to steal your T.V. and valuables to spend on heroine.


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 13, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> California





Broseph Stalin said:


> California





Beaniebon said:


> California



Make it a lake of liquid glass


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 13, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Make it a lake of liquid glass


uguuuu my favorite florida man


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 13, 2017)

West Virginia.
Fuck that entire mouth-breathing, banjo-picking, fuck-your-cousin inbred, white trash hellhole.
I was there 36 hours.
Never again.
Fuck your sports teams.
Fuck your confederate flag car.
Fuck your ugly toothless people.
Fuck your "south will rise again" bullshit
Fuck your shitty music
Fuck your ugly ass towns.

Burn it from orbit.

Edit: It's a joke, kids. It's okay, it can't hurt you.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 13, 2017)

Is there any redeeming feature about New Mexico? 

And on the plus side you'd be eliminating George RR Martin so finishing the ASOIAF books could be farmed out to Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 13, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> West Virginia.
> Fuck that entire mouth-breathing, banjo-picking, fuck-your-cousin inbred, white trash hellhole.
> I was there 36 hours.
> Never again.
> ...


I support the South rising again tbh.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Apr 13, 2017)

We could do without South Carolina


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 13, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> West Virginia.
> Fuck that entire mouth-breathing, banjo-picking, fuck-your-cousin inbred, white trash hellhole.
> I was there 36 hours.
> Never again.
> ...



It is really like this? Now I'm curious. West Virginia actually came into existence because the people who lived there did NOT want to secede from the Union, and were tired of having their lives run from Richmond. They essentially seceded from the Secession, creating a new state in the process. (The same mentality held in Eastern Tennessee, but their attempt to stay in the Union was violently put down by Confederate authorities. )


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 13, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Is there any redeeming feature about New Mexico?
> 
> And on the plus side you'd be eliminating George RR Martin so finishing the ASOIAF books could be farmed out to Brandon Sanderson.



Better Call Saul and Breaking Bad 

But, you know. That's about it. Aside from Area 51 and aliens, tho. I really don't want some ambassador from the Kepler Verge to be killed in the nuking and later have a Batarian assault fleet attack Earth seeking vengeance after we start to rebuild from the fires of World War 3. That'd be some shit.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Apr 16, 2017)

Broseph Stalin said:


> Area 51


That's in Nevada, not New Mexico.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 16, 2017)

@Gym Leader Elesa your vision might be coming to fruition.


----------



## Shokew (Apr 16, 2017)

Nuke Florida - simply because I'm sick of hearing about them in the news for stupid shit happening all the time.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 17, 2017)

Shokew said:


> Nuke Florida - simply because I'm sick of hearing about them in the news for stupid shit happening all the time.



That's rightful Confederate territory. No matter how corrupted, I am not surrendering it. Deo Vindice!


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 17, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It's not an official state in the US, but Puerto Rico comes to mind.


Nah man, you can't nuke progress.


----------



## Fat Auntie Kars (Apr 17, 2017)

The Islamic state.


----------



## Charles Morgenstern (Apr 17, 2017)

Those small suburb states in New England, perhaps. I've nothing against them, I just do not see their purpose.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 17, 2017)

Themselves


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 17, 2017)

Virginia.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 17, 2017)

melty said:


> Why Hawaii? You can vacation there, it has volcanoes and other cool shit.
> I would go with Mississippi. I'm not sure what they do. West coast states are fun for travel, as is Florida, and the other middle states all either have some fun quirks or some crop they grow or something.
> I've been to most states, I'll just say if I had to rank states I want to travel to, Mississippi would easily be last. I don't think anything of value would be lost.





Techpriest said:


> Alabama.



Why do you two hate the blacks so much?


----------



## Shokew (Apr 17, 2017)

Get rid of both the Islamic State... and themselves, only because those are much better choices than any US State, to be brutally and critically honest with myself.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 17, 2017)

NUKE ISRAEL


----------



## Lurkette (Apr 17, 2017)

north dakota or alaska cause no one actually lives there


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 18, 2017)

Michigan. The automotive industry can survive outside of the state.


----------



## Shokew (Apr 18, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Michigan. The automobile industry can survive outside of the state.



Should we throw Wisconsin in, as well?
Neither state is doing so well, honestly, and whatever industry they have can go somewhere else in the US... Where they'll hopefully get more love & respect.


----------



## Hui (Apr 19, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I would support its independence before its nuking, but if they had to nuke a state, Hawaii would be the first one I would part with it. I don't feel like it really contributes anything.


Wow. You didn't like Sun and Moon huh.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Apr 20, 2017)

I was curious about how much of the country's food production we'd lose if we nuked California and learned that 95% of US garlic is grown there so no thank you.

nuke Utah. it blows because mormons and you can't get a decent beer and once all the people are gone the cool rock formations will still be intact.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 23, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> Either Oregon or Washington. California may also be equally guilty of West Coast hipster SJW liberalism, but at least they bring something to offer with all the food that's grown there. Most of America's fruits and vegetables are grown in California, as far as I can tell.
> 
> But if North Korea got rid of Seattle and Portland, I'd be a happy guy.



Washington has Apples



Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Is there any redeeming feature about New Mexico?
> 
> And on the plus side you'd be eliminating George RR Martin so finishing the ASOIAF books could be farmed out to Brandon Sanderson.



You'd also be elimination Nora REEEEEd



m0rnutz said:


> Virginia.



Now I wish we had the A-Log rating here.


----------



## Absolutego (Apr 23, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> north dakota or alaska cause no one actually lives there



I believe the state you're looking for is Wyoming! It's like North Dakota without the oil boom or charmingly stupid accent.

EDIT: also a metric fuckton more wind.


----------



## Lurkette (Apr 24, 2017)

i'm glad ohio is so forgetable that no one has mentioned it cause tbh beyond the rock and roll hall of fame and that whole aviation thing we don't have much to offer unless you like alpacas and even then that's a small offering


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 24, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> i'm glad ohio is so forgetable that no one has mentioned it cause tbh beyond the rock and roll hall of fame and that whole aviation thing we don't have much to offer unless you like alpacas and even then that's a small offering



The one time I visited Ohio I kind of liked it. Everybody acted like they were on Prozac, so damn nice. The Wright-Pat Air Museum is also one of the cooler places I've ever visited, though I admit I'm kind of a museum freak. 

Never got around to trying the Ohio pinnacle of culinary art, though, the Fried Baloney Sammich, which apparently must be washed down with a vanilla milkshake for the full Ohio experience. If I ever get back there will have to have one.


----------



## Shokew (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm shocked that no one has said New Jersey, yet. Real fucking shocked.

New York may get a bad rep because of NYC and Pennsylvania in a similar fashion because of Philly / Pittsburgh, but if you venture outside of the cities in those states: Those are not completely bad places to live, honestly - even if only because the SJWs stay far away from the far more conservative areas of both.

The same can't be said about NJ - it's just a shit-hole all around, and I know - I've lived there most of my whole life. I'd like for any family I still have there to move out first - I love them too much to see them die as a result of nuclear annihilation.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 24, 2017)

Shokew said:


> I'm shocked that no one has said New Jersey, yet. Real fucking shocked.



I think what amazes me most about New Jersey is the one time in recent memory they elect a Republican governor he turns out to be every bit as corrupt as his Democrat colleagues. And possibly even less competent, though that's kind of a race to the bottom where New Jersey is concerned.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 24, 2017)

Shokew said:


> I'm shocked that no one has said New Jersey, yet. Real fucking shocked.
> 
> New York may get a bad rep because of NYC and Pennsylvania in a similar fashion because of Philly / Pittsburgh, but if you venture outside of the cities in those states: Those are not completely bad places to live, honestly - even if only because the SJWs stay far away from the far more conservative areas of both.
> 
> The same can't be said about NJ - it's just a shit-hole all around, and I know - I've lived there most of my whole life. I'd like for any family I still have there to move out first - I love them too much to see them die as a result of nuclear annihilation.



Sorry, I think it's just that when you look at the radiation levels a lot of us thought that it had already been nuked.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 29, 2017)

talk talk talk said:


> Plus, nothing of value comes from that shithole.


Coca-Cola doesn't count?

Anyway, can't we redirect the nukes to Quebec instead? You know, after we get @August16 out of there.


----------



## Shokew (Apr 29, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Coca-Cola doesn't count?
> 
> Anyway, can't we redirect the nukes to Quebec instead? You know, after we get @August16 out of there.



Sorry, but you should be drinking some ice cold water, instead. Something I can agree on with y'all that California royally lacks and needs to be punished for - besides other things...


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 29, 2017)

Shokew said:


> Sorry, but you should be drinking some ice cold water, instead.


I already do. Now let's nuke Quebec.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 30, 2017)

Absolutego said:


> I believe the state you're looking for is Wyoming! It's like North Dakota without the oil boom or charmingly stupid accent.
> 
> EDIT: also a metric fuckton more wind.


They have Yellowstone Park. I'd say they should nuke one uninhabited patch around The Great Basin and Range only for their missile to blow up mid-flight. Everyone would be laughing.


----------



## Darndirty (Apr 30, 2017)

Los Angeles. Hollywood is weakening the strength of our children, and bolstering the resolve of our enemies.


----------



## Soylent Green (Apr 30, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Michigan. The automotive industry can survive outside of the state.


Eh. Most automotive plants are in Indiana or Louisiana tbh.


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 30, 2017)

A long time ago I spent two weeks in New Jersey visiting family. Fuck it if they get nuked in the process, it will be a good thing when that state is gone.


----------



## The Anarki Main (Mar 15, 2022)

Missouri is the most boring state to exist. Half the towns there are impoverished, have less than a handful of streets, or are some combination of those two. Nothing of value would ever be lost. Except Kansas City, but there's still another half of that left.

My second pick would be Louisiana. Everyone who lives there is cracked off their ass from what I've heard.


----------



## TurdEthics (Mar 16, 2022)

The Anarki Main said:


> My second pick would be Louisiana. Everyone who lives there is cracked off their ass from what I've heard.


A whole lot of oil is in Louisiana, & New Orleans is a pretty major port city. 

Nuke Louisiana, & you'd be fucking up the US economy.


----------

